# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης Δορυφορικός] μεταφορα nova

## brasidas12

καλησπέρα στην παρεα.η ερωτηση μου είναι η εξης.σε ένα μηνα μετακομιζω από Αθηνα και παω στα ομορφα Χανια.θελω να παρω κ το πιατο της nova για να βλεπω στο καινουργιο σπιτι μεχρι τον Μαιο που τελειωνει το συμβολαιο.αν απλα τα παρω μαζι κ τα συνδεσω θα δουλευει κανονικα ετσι δεν ειναι; γιατι από την nova που ειχα ρωτησει μου ειπαν για τελοι μεταφορας καπου στα 60+ ευρω αν θυμαμαι καλα που πιστευω ότι είναι κερατιατικα

----------


## ezizu

Από την στιγμή που μιλάμε για δορυφορικό Nova (και όχι πακέτο μαζί γραμμή τηλεφώνου - internet *) και η συνδρομή / συμβόλαιο σου ισχύει μέχρι τον Μάιο όπως λες, δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα, όσο αφορά την απεγκατάσταση-εγκατάσταση του Nova στην νέα σου κατοικία.
Θα κάνεις απλά την απαραίτητη εγκατάσταση και ρύθμιση του πιάτου στα Χανιά, θα κάνεις τις συνδέσεις (πιάτο,δέκτη,τηλεόραση) και θα δουλέψουν κανονικότατα. 
Το μόνο που χρειάζεται (δεν νομίζω να χρεώνεται αυτό ,αλλά δεν το ξέρω σίγουρα 100%) είναι οι απαραίτητες αλλαγές για την διεύθυνση κατοικίας (για την αποστολή του λογαριασμού, εκτός αν είναι προπληρωμένο για όλο το διάστημα χρήσης).

* Αν έχεις πακέτο τηλέφωνο-internet-nova, ίσως υπάρχει αυτή η χρέωση για την διακοπή ή την μεταφορά της γραμμής τηλεφώνου-internet.

----------

brasidas12 (22-01-14)

----------


## brasidas12

είναι πακετο με σταθερο αλλα αυτό δεν θα το μεταφερω.θα πληρωνω μεχρι μαιο κ μετα τα κοβω όλα.μονο την νοβα θελω να παρω για να βλεπω μεχρι τοτε.αρα δεν θα εχω θεμα.ευχαριστω

----------

